# Advice And Guidance Request. Cutting Holes In Foam ....



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a wooden box I would like to use for pocket watch storage.

I plan on using two layers of foam to line the base of the box - the upper layer to have circular cut-outs to accommodate the watches. A third layer of foam to line the lid to keep the watches secure in transit.

There seem to be two options for making holes in foam - a sharp cutter or hot wire.

I would appreciate some guidance, based on experience, on the best approach. As this is likely to be a 'one off' I don't want to invest in hardware I might never use again.

TIA

Julian (L)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i did something like this ages ago , iirc to get the circular holes i found a can that was the right size (think i used a soup can) - ate contents- used one of the tin openers that cuts it from the side to leave a clean sharp edge (cut off top+bottom) - removed paper, used the tin to draw the circles where i wanted them then used a pair of pliers or malgrips to hold it while i heated the tin edge and pushed it thro the foam, just need to keep heating the edge up.

practice on a spare piece of foam first.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i was going to suggest cookie cutters heated up, its all according if your mrs will miss one


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

I do this "Redneck" method for my Gun cases and Camera Cases.

Get a 12V battery charger OR a car battery OR a house alarm battery - NOT MAINS ELECTRICITY!!!!!!!!!!!!

then make a very simple setup, a wooden board with a small hole, in the middle - get a "high e" guitar string or similar thin strong wire and pass through the hole and wither wrap around a nail or attach with a nut to a bolt to hold it in place, then get a block of wood that you can hold and do the same, but this time make it so you can untie the wire easy.

push the wire through the foam you want to cut and attach to the battery, The wire will get very hot and cut it like butter! move the foam around and you can cut out any shape you like! i use this method as it allows me to not only cut the foam at 90' but also i can move the wire to different angles to accommodation different items or aid cushioning.

This is very effective and i find very accurate BUT! it is dangerous as you run the risk of burning yourself, or of the battery overheating and leaking etc. although i have not had this happen yet as i tend to use it in short bursts of 1 min or so rather than constant use.



Untitled by Ð­Ð"Ð'APÐ" Ð'Ð­Ð˜Ð›Ð˜, on Flickr


----------



## Pegleg2001 (Nov 21, 2009)

I used this as a guide (sans beer and vodka!)....


----------

